# Goodmans GD11FVRSD50



## daftdad (Jan 17, 2014)

Greetings clever folk. 
I am a newbie so please feel free to chastise me if I waffle. 
Anyhoo I recently purchased a Goodmans GD11FVRSD50 freeview recorder (500gb) which set up ok really easy actually BUT, theres always a 'But,' The channel list is kinda squiffy. For example BBC1, position 001, (there are others) is blank on the EPG? BUT, there it is again, if i scroll down LOTS to the number 800ish (Memory fails me I'm 49, bear with me) I plainly see BBC1 with full info and viewable. Sooooo, how do i rearrange the list to put the viewable BBC (and others) into the, what i consider, correct order?

I am sure there is a teenager out there that can figure this out and that will be able to put it in Fossil English for me 

Many thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

not a teenager, but should be able to help

The issue , sounds like you are picking up more than one transmitter and so you end up with 80x numbers

so you need to look to see which is the best transmitter in the area 
see this website http://www.ukfree.tv/starthere.php and enter your postcode 
then make sure the aerial is actually pointing to that transmitter - if not, then see what transmitter it is pointing

Now you can setup manually to only receive the signals from one transmitter 
again the website will help

if you put the post code in to the website - you should see a map of transmitters 
then on the right hand side - will be a list of transmitters - click on your one
a map appears - but this time below the map will be a list of all the MUX that are used

to explain a little 
each MUX transmits a number of TV and Radio stations 
and usually transmitters that are close will use different MUX , so you can avoid interference 
you can than manually tune in each of those mux

all sounds complicated written above - its NOT

if you want to put your POST code into a reply , I will look into the site and reply with some suggestions and then also remove the postcode from your reply - to protect your location.

I have sent a PM with my email address - if you want to send an email (you cannot use the PM system yet) with your postcode , i can look into

PM = private messages - you should see top right of webite 
private messages -
click on that

i also have a copy of the User manual - online 
so i can refer to that 

this should be a direct link to the manual
http://data.manualslib.com/pdf/7/61...?cac20c1270a86388e237364aba5a00b6&take=binary


----------



## daftdad (Jan 17, 2014)

ah ha...at setup of box it gave me two options...North west OR Wales...now I dont speak Welsh so went for the North West option (other TV/Boxes on North west too).. I was thinking it may be a retune but as ive done 3 or 4 now to no avail....I'm guessing not. I was hoping for an easy way of Moving channels in the Guide List...but I shall await your knowledge


----------



## daftdad (Jan 17, 2014)

Now why did i not see that on pg 16 'Moving Channel'....looks long winded but I will try it later (in work at mo) and update you later... oh and my ariel was only put up 2 years ago...if that helps...by some younger chap than I...ha ha


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so i get a few transmitters

West Kirby
Storeton
Winter Hill
Moel-Y-Parc

Storeton appears to be the main freeview FULL for your area
http://www.ukfree.tv/txdetail.php?a=SJ314841

did you look at the map - and see which way your aerial is pointing

also in the menu - system information for transmitter name 
whats listed ?


----------



## daftdad (Jan 17, 2014)

reverse Fate...I like that...Im in work at the mo matey...I will look at the Map and ariel but am pretty sure all Ariels in my locale point to Winterhill...I WILL get back to yu this evening...I work till 18:00


----------



## daftdad (Jan 17, 2014)

just had a look on Google street view ...my ariel faces Storeton..roughly...orienteering never my best thing...


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I cant see a Manual way of tuning the goodmans - Usually you can manual tune and choose the MUX 

Storeton is using quite a few MUX and also seems to transmit welsh channels as follows

C28 - Transmits BBC1 "North West"
C25 - Transmits ITV " Granada"
C22 - HD channels
C23
C26
C29
C30
C57 - These are the Welsh BBC Wales
C53 - ITV Wales
C60 - HD Wales 

Normally on a freeview box - you can do a manual tune and select the MUX you want to tune in 
so you would not tune in C57,C53,C60 and so that will avoid the channel 800s 

but i cannot see that in the user manual I have

it does not appear the goodmans is HD - so you can ignore the HD MUX's above


----------

